# Are intestines hanging out of my betta?



## Princessmadi04 (Oct 17, 2020)

My friend has a king male betta that she’s had for a year. Earlier this week he suddenly was staying at the bottom of the tank and wasn’t very active. She noticed a white patch on his head under his eye and I first i though it might be ich but the spot was large. So I assume it’s a bacteria or fungus and looked on some articles online hoping to get a clue to what’s wrong. None of the illnesses and conditions I saw looked like they matched what was going on. We also ended up seeing what looks like some intestines hanging out or something. It’s white and looks pretty gross and it’s very obvious coming from inside and not a surface thing. It is located in front of his side fins. It now looks slightly fuzzy or something . I thought he might have a tumor so we looked into that and nothing matches. He’s not eating, he barely moves. He’s obviously dying. His war tests are fine and she has been doing a water change every day or other day. I’m adding pictures. This is very odd and we wanted to know if anyone has seen anything like this or know what it is. We want to make him get as close to comfortable as he can while he dies but it’s been about a week and he’s still trying to hang in there
Thanks


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Even if you're already answered many of the questions in text form you we ask you fill out the form so we will have a quick reference for information.

Before responding to a call for help please request this form be filled out or wait until it is.

If you need more information ask in text; do not make any alterations to this form. If you have suggestions for additions to this form please contact a Moderator.

Thank you,

The Betta Fish Team

Many illnesses can be traced to water conditions. Your water-changing schedule is the most important element in diagnosing. Please be honest.

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change?
What percentage of water did you change?
What is the source of your water?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner?

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta?
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?

*PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS*

*NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS. PLEASE DO NOT LINK.* Click on the paper clip in the toolbar.


----------



## Princessmadi04 (Oct 17, 2020)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 10 gallons 
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes 
What temperature is your tank 75-80 degrees f
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No 
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Aqueon betta pellets 
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets 
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Daily. Very small pinch of pellets 

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Yes Weekly 
What percentage of water did you change? 50% 
What is the source of your water? Tap water with tap water conditioner 
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum 
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? API tap water conditioner

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate:0
pH: 7.5
Hardness (GH): 0
Alkalinity (KH): 180

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? This past weekend. Last Saturday 
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? There’s a white patch on face and something strange on his side near his fin
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?very low energy. Not eating, sitting at the bottom of the tank 
Is your Betta still eating? No
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Yes, put him in a smaller tank and did daily water changes 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 1 year 
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## Asbofish (Sep 25, 2020)

Hmm I wish I could help but I wasn't anticipating the second photo it's not something that I have ever seen before. Hopefully now the form is filled in someone more experienced will have the answer.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

That second photo is startling! Do you have a veterinarian you can send that photo to?

How are things? Do you have clove oil and the instructions on how to use it properly? In my opinion keeping him comfortable isn't in the realm of possibility.


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

He looks rough, is it possible you could include a pic of the tank? (Wild shot but worth a try)


----------

